# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" java.lang.NumberFormatException: For input string: ""

## affreuxzozo

```

```

Voici le code de ma class. Lorsque je rentre un nombre ou une lettre dans mon champ de texte qui renvoie sur la classe interne grant l'vnement cela fait une execption que j'aimerai pouvoir comprendre afin de la grer. Merci

----------


## fr1man

```

```

Si tu rentres une lettre tu auras une exception car la conversion en entier ne peut pas fonctionner.

----------


## tchize_

> cela fait une execption que j'aimerai pouvoir comprendre afin de la grer. Merci


L'exception, ce n'est jamais dur  lire. Tu a d'une part son nom (NumberFormatException) qui t'indique une erreur de conversion vers un nombre. Ensuite tu a le message, For input string: "", qui te dit que tu as essay de convertir une string vide. Et enfin tu as le stacktrace, qui t'indique prcisment o dans ton code se trouve l'erreur (nom du fichier et ligne de code)

----------


## affreuxzozo

d'accord merci pour vos rponses. Je vais regarder cela de plus prs ^^.

----------


## affreuxzozo

```

```

J'ai essay de grer l'exception mais j'y arrive pas trop =/. La que je tape une lettre ou un chiffre, a sera tjs "c'est une lettre" qui est affich! Donc je comprend pas trop.

----------


## tchize_

Affiche la valeur avant de la parser, t'aura dj une ide du problme.

----------

